# Cockatiel loves shiny things... Need an idea for a toy?



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

My cockatiel Silas is almost nine years old and he adores anything shiny. From quarters to necklaces to earings to cellphone screens, if it's shiny or at all reflective, he loves it.

I want to avoid mirrors, because if he can clearly see himself he becomes aggressive and highly temperamental. Things like quarters and necklaces, he can't see himself clearly, but it still reflects light.

I can't find anything at a pet store that would meet the need for a shiny playtoy. Any suggestions as to what I need to look for to build him a toy?


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

I get little cow bells from the craft store and hang them with a few beads. Noki loves them because they're shiny and noisy and she can slide the beads around. I also found one of these ages ago at Petco and both my keets and tiel have loved it to death:
http://www.strictlypetsupplies.com/_618940310457-Jw-Bird-Toy-Silverware-Bell


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Bells bells bells!


----------



## SilasBB (May 30, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes out for the cow bells. I've got tons of pony beads laying around the house. Anything I should look to avoid when buying things from the dollar store to put in his cage? Would any kind of rope work for stringing it all together?

Side note; Silas is currently sitting on my back, under my ponytail, attempting to "preen" the back of my neck.


----------

